
SpaceX: Crew Dragon Launch Escape Live Demonstration - samrohn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhrkdHshb3E
======
apsec112
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22091819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22091819)

